
Am i Banned? My posts are only visible to me - w3clan
Have i broken any rules ? My posts are only visible to me and not my friends to whom i share URL. I have not shared anything that could break rules, but if i  have done any, i would like to say, i was and am not really aware of rules, which could ban me.
======
dang
You're not banned. Your post hit a spam filter. Sorry—those are more
aggressive on new accounts. We'll mark your account legit so it won't happen
again.

You can repost your site, but you should put Show HN at the head of the title
and add a first comment to the thread introducing yourself and explaining how
you came to work on this. That way it will be clear that you're participating
in the community and not just trying to promote something.

~~~
w3clan
Great! I will love to introduce the story behind starting this startup.

My heartfelt Thanks

------
gus_massa
I unkilled this. I don't see anything suspicious in you post ...

You can contact the moderators at hn@ycombinator.com in case this is a false
positive in one of the automatic filters. This kind of post are sometimes
unnoticed.

~~~
greenyoda
Looks like his first two posts (with [dead] tags only) were killed by the
moderators. I'm guessing that it's because they look more like advertising a
service rather than something that can be discussed on HN.

~~~
gus_massa
Yep, I agree. The post are too generic, something like submitting
[http://www.youtube.com](http://www.youtube.com) , but there are plenty of
similar posts that are submitted and ignored.

My recommendation to the OP is to write something interesting about the
service. What is the technology stack? How are you hosting video without
melting the server? How do you curate/find content? An interesting use case?

~~~
colshrapnel
They don't host video nor curate anything. The technology stack is very
simple:

1\. Search up Internet for the existing tutorials. 2\. Plagiarize the content.
3\. When caught, rewrite several sentences to make it look slightly different
and hard to google. 4\. When asked to remove the plagiarized content, make an
innocent look and say "It's not me, it's the author! I can't do anything."

My tutorial has been plagiarized on this site, thus such a bitterness. But
nevertheless it's a fact that all tutorials that published on the site at the
moment are just compilations of plagiarized content.

You can browse this site (
[https://www.google.com/search?q=site:w3clan.com](https://www.google.com/search?q=site:w3clan.com)
), pick a random tutorial and google for a sentence taken from any chapter.
And you will see the original source. The technology behind this site is
mostly cheating.

~~~
sbuttgereit
I took your Google challenge and found that you were largely correct (one or
two searches out of ten or so missed).

It makes one wonder about the self-esteem of people who only achieve a stolen
recognition; a recognition that they know rightfully belongs to others. Sure,
there might be some quick money involved, but even so these types knowing that
the money they spend wasn't earned by their own actions would have to lower
their visions of self-worth.

